# Spooky Jack-o-Lantern Topiary



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

So, first time doing something like this. I want to make a jack-o-lantern topiary. Today was the easy, but time consuming part... Decided on the faces and did the carving.

Tomorrow I plan to figure out how to to stack them together, make sure they are balanced, and put the finishing touches on the planter. I am planning on shaving down the stem on the lower two pumpkins, marking the points of contact, and then using gorilla glue to adhere them together. Let me know if any of you have suggestions.

Here is Day 1's work. The pumpkins and the planter are from Michael's. I had to make a square opening that I can cover back up with the piece I removed on the back of the largest pumpkin since it doesn't have any openings big enough on the front to fit a battery powered tea light.

Hope to post the finished piece tomorrow.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks good! Did a great job...especially the middle one!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

those are awesome!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

yoboseiyo said:


> those are awesome!


Thank you! I abandoned the topiary idea. I feel like a topiary is best for daylight viewing and that's the opposite of the Jacks I made... They are best viewed in darkness, which defeats the purpose of the topiary.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i feel like 3 floating jacks with led candles inside could be pretty creepy, tbh.


----------

